# Webspace für vbulletin board



## €.selein (7. November 2002)

Ich suche kostenlosen webspace, wo es möglich ist ein vbb board hochzuladen, und natürlich auch zu benutzen.
Ich habe es bei tripod versucht, aber da war es nie möglich die vbb.sql mit phpmyadmin hochzuladen. Es gab immer eine fehlermeldung.

kann mir da jemand helfen? wäre echt cool!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (7. November 2002)

Hallo,

Normalerweise gilt: "You Get What You Pay 4". Danach wirst du wohl kaum einen Anbieter finden, wo du eine zufriedenstellende Performance, Traffic und Scriptunterstützung hast. Evtl. mal hier gucken: http://www2.webhostlist.de/free/
Würd' mir aber keine allzu großen Hoffnungen machen.


----------



## €.selein (9. November 2002)

ngut... dank dir ich werde mal schaun


----------

